#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Anti-TPO Wert >

## Lunschen

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich (50) war letzter Woche beim Schilddrüsenspezialist um meine Schilddrüse überprüfen zu lassen. Ultraschall etc waren unauffällig und zuletzt wurde ein Blutbild mit Calzium, TSH, FT3, FT4 und Anti-TPO gemacht. 
TSH, FT3 und FT4 sind unauffällig also in Norm und Calzium um 0,01 erhöht.  
Was mir aber Sorgen macht ist der Anti-TPO Wert. Er wurde in IV/ml gemessen und dürfte nach den Unterlagen nicht mehr als 5.6 betreffen aber beträgt bei mir 41.6 . Mein Arzt spricht von "leicht erhöht" und ich solle in 8-10 Wochen nochmal beim Hausarzt Blut untersuchen lassen aber das ist doch mehr als nur "leicht erhöht" oder nicht? Außerdem meinte er, dass es sich eventuell um eine Entzündung halten könnte, die eventuell schon lange her ist und er nicht wirklich viel daraus lesen könne, da meine Schilddrüse in Ordnung sein.  
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Lunschen

----------


## JUSCHKA

Hallo Lunschen, 
erhöhte TPO-AK sprechen meist für eine autoimmunbedingte Erkrankung der Schilddrüse, der Hashimoto Thyreoiditis. Manchmal können die aber auch bei Morbus Basedow erhöht sein, dann wären aber die TRAK auch erhöht. Interessant wären jetzt noch die Werte TSH, ft3 und ft4. Die neue Norm für das TSH geht bis 2,5. Viele Ärzte gehen aber leider noch nach der alten Norm bis 4 oder auch 4,5. 
Wenn Beschwerden vorhanden sind, kann und sollte man aber schon ab einem TSH von 2 - 2,5 mit einem T4 Präparat einen vorsichtigen Versuch starten.
Hast du denn Beschwerden, die dafür sprechen könnten? 
Viele Grüße und alles Gute ...
Juschka

----------


## Lunschen

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und tut mir leid für die späte Antwort meinerseits aber war im Urlaub. 
Mein Arzt hat wohl noch die alte Norm da es bis 4 geht. Hier meine anderen Werte, vielleicht kannst du etwas damit anfangen. 
TSH 2,71
Ft 3 3,4
Ft 4 10,8 
Meine Beschwerden sind Gelenkschmerzen, frieren, Unruhe und Gefühl als hätte ich ständig etwas im Hals. Auf Grund meiner Werte meinte mein Arzt aber, dass dies alles nichts mit der Schilddrüse zu tun hätte. Ich bin da aber skeptisch und weiß nicht was ich denken soll.  
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antwort und viele Grüße!!
Lunschen

----------


## JUSCHKA

Zu ft3 und ft4 bräuchte man die Normwerte, um deine Werte beurteilen zu können. Der TSH ist in Verbindung mit deinen genannten Symptomen doch schon zu hoch und somit könnte man einen Versuch mit einem T4 Präparat starten (einschleichen!). 
Deine Symptome wären sehr typisch für Schilddrüsenbeschwerden! 
Mit den erhöhten TPO-AKs, ist eine Hashimoto Thyreoiditis somit sehr wahrscheinlich (eigentlich schon erwiesen). Ich kann nur raten, dass Du Dir einen GUTEN Facharzt suchst. 
Hier ist eine Liste mit guten Fachärzten in dieser Richtung (bitte anmelden, um auch negative Erfahrungen lesen zu können): 
---> von Patienten empfohlene rzte (Bens Liste) 
Und hier ist ein gutes Forum für SD Erkrankungen. Wenn Du dort ein wenig liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass Deine Symptome sehr wohl mit der SD und deinen Werten zusammenhängen können:
---> Suchergebnisse - Autoimmune Schilddrüsenerkrankungen 
Da Dein Calcium auch etwas erhöht war, sollte dein 25-OH-Vitamin D- und Parathormon Wert dringend getestet werden.
VitD Mangel ist nicht gut für die Knochen (kann u.a. auch Knochen und Gelenkschmerzen verursachen) und wäre ebenfalls eher typisch für eine Autoiummunerkrankung ...

----------


## Lunschen

Vielen Dank für die sehr schnelle und informative Antwort! Ehrlich gesagt wurde ich nur noch mehr in meiner Vermutung bestärkt denn ich habe mich schon viel mit der autoimmungen Krankheit befasst und mich darin wiedergesehen. Nur die Aussage des Arztes hat mich mehr als verwirrt. Ehrlich gesagt ist mein Arzt auf der Liste und hat auch eine sehr gute Bewertung bekommen aber mich hat er nicht überzeugen können.  
Zu meinen Werten:
ft3 3.4 Norm: 2,5-3,9
ft4 10,8 Norm 5,6 - 14,2 
Vielen Dank noch einmal!

----------


## teeem

Bin mal auf Juschkas Antwort gespannt....

----------


## kaya

Ich auch, vor allem auf die Begründung, warum sie glaubt, schlauer zu sein als der Schilddrüsenspezialist...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dazu sage ich nur, schaut euch die Kommentare/ Beiträge von ihr an.
Bei ihr hängt alles von der Schilddrüse ab....  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## JUSCHKA

Oh ... da sind ja nun fast alle meine "Fans" beisammen.  
Kurze  Anmerkung von mir ... *die Frage von Lunschen drehte sich um einen  positiven TPO Wert.* Was besagt der denn Eurer Meinung nach? 
Und jetzt  sagt bitte nicht "Kann mal vorkommen!" 
Es tut mir leid Patienschubser, wenn ich zum Thema Schilddrüse schreibe,  wenn es um das Thema Schilddrüse geht. Ich könnte aber auch über's  Wetter schreiben ... nur weiß ich nicht, ob damit dann wem geholfen wird  ...  
Lunschen hat typische Symptome  und die neuesten Erkenntnisse besagen, dass eine Unterfunktion oder  auch die Entwicklung einer SD Erkrankung ab einem TSH von 2 - 2,5  wahrscheinlicher ist, als mit einem TSH von 1. 
Warum nur benutzen schon  viele Praxen den neuen Referenzwert und behandeln sogar auch schon ab  einem TSH von 2,5 bei Beschwerden? Und wenn eben auch noch Antikörper  erhöht sind, was gibt es da jetzt noch zu diskutieren?  
Vielleicht  solltet Ihr Euch mal mit Autoimmunerkrankungen/Patienten näher  befassen. Dann wüßtet Ihr, dass gerade Hashimoto schon lange "brodelt" (oft sogar viele Jahre!),  noch bevor die Werte eine manifeste Unterfunktion anzeigen. Und Ihr  wüßtet auch, dass Symptome schon viel früher auftreten können und das auch der Autoimmunprozess Symptome machen kann (unter anderem sind Gelenkschmerzen typisch dafür).
Ebenso  wüßtet Ihr, dass jeder Mensch einen kleinen individuellen Bereich vom  ft3 und ft4 in der Norm hat und im gesunden Zustand eben nicht den ganzen  Referenzbereich beansprucht. Woher wisst Ihr denn, wo dieser kleine  individuelle Bereich bei Lunschen liegt?
Zu sagen "Werte in der Norm und alles ist gut!", damit kann man es sich sehr einfach machen ... dafür braucht man nicht studieren und leider wird man dem Patienten damit nicht immer gerecht.     

> Ich auch, vor allem auf die Begründung, warum sie glaubt, schlauer zu sein als der Schilddrüsenspezialist...

 Liebe Kaya ... das sind langjährig gesammelte Erfahrungen, durch das Zuhören und Ernstnehmen der Patienten und den Austausch mit anderen Schilddrüsenspezialisten erworben. Ebenso das fleißige Lesen neuester Forschungsergebnisse usw.
Schilddrüsenspezialist ist keine Garantie für umfassendes Wissen und Verständnis. 
Hier noch ein paar interessante Links: 
---> http://www.ht-mb.de/vb_docs/Hashimoto-Update_2011.pdf 
---> Herz und Hypothyreose 
Auszug aus dem letzten Link: "In       letzter Zeit mehren sich die Hinweise, daß auch eine latente Hypothyreose       das Herz/Kreislaufsystem schädigt." 
Definition latente Hypothyreose (Quellenangabe erspare ich mir hierfür, weil ich denke, dass der Sachverhalt hierfür normalerweise allgemein bekannt ist): "Ist das TSH erhöht und das freie Thyroxin (fT4) normal, bezeichnet man diese Laborkonstellation als subklinische (latente) Hypothyreose." ................. ausgehend vom neuen Referenzbereich bis 2,5, handelt es sich, in Lunschen's Fall, um eine latente Unterfunktion!   
Ich finde es außerdem mal wieder merkwürdig. Lunschen's Frage ist vom 18.12.12. 
Es hat sich bisher niemand weiter dazu geäußert. Kaum gehe ich auf die Frage ein, "entdecken" sämtliche "Fachleute" diesen Thread und was wird getan? Nicht geholfen ... nein ... rumgestänkert. Langsam fällt es echt auf! 
@ Lunschen ... viele Grüße an Dich und bitte informiere Dich gut und bleibe am Ball mit der Geschichte!

----------


## JUSCHKA

Wer verändert eigentlich permanent meine Signatur? Was soll das? Findet Ihr das cool oder wie?

----------


## teeem

Gut das ganze Gewäsch kenne wir hier jetzt schon zu genüge. Ich bitte Sie aber nocheinmal Ihre persönliche Meinung nicht als klinisch/wissenschaftlich anerkannte Meinung darzustellen.  
Gerade im Bezug auf den angeblichen "neuen Referenzbereich für TSH" sind Ihre Behauptungen so einfach nicht haltbar und einseitig dargestellt. Alle was Sie hier behaupten ist wissenschaftlich mehr als umstritten, siehe in einem Review des Lancet (eine der wichtigsten medizinischen Fachzeitschriften)  Subclinical thyroid disease. [Lancet. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI 
Hier noch eine Internetseite mit einem Statement zum Thema:  Soll der obere Referenzwert des TSH gesenkt werden?

----------


## Lunschen

Wow, da hab ich ja was angerichtet… 
Ich bin erstaunt über das plötzliche Interesse an meinem Beitrag und bin dankbar für jede informative Antwort! Ehrlich gesagt haben mich die skeptisch angehauchten Beiträge aber verunsichert, da sie teils ohne Begründung dastanden und ich nicht weiß warum die Aussagen von Juschka so in Frage gestellt werden. Teilweise kommt es mir vor als ob es da wohl schon Vorgeschichten gab, die ich nicht kenne und mir auch nicht wichtig sind. Ich bin offen und dankbar für jeden neuen Beitrag, wie den vom teeem, da ich neu auf dem Gebiet bin aber es war nie meine Absicht für Unruhe zu sorgen. 
Vielen Dank an alle, die hilfreiche Kommentare geschrieben haben!

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
dafür müssen Sie sich wirklich nicht entschuldigen. Es gibt in der Tat eine Vorgeschichte. Immer wenn es hier um Schilddrüsenerkrankungen geht oder auch um ganz andere Krankheitsbilder prescht Juschka vor und verpasst jedem eine Hashimoto-Thyreoidtis. Ist anscheinend das Spezialgebiet von Juschka. 
Das ganze wird dann unterfüttert mit Behauptungen die mit fragwürdigen Links untermauert werden, jedoch keinesfalls der wissenschaftlichen Meinung entsprechen. 
In der Tat muss man aber sagen das es ein schwieriges Feld ist. Der Patient ist froh wenn er eine körperliche Bergündung für seine unspezifischen Beschwerden findet, und hofft verständlicherweise auf Heilung/Besserung. Das führt zu diesen volksaufstandsartigen, paradoxen Behauptungen die von einigen, ich nenne Sie mal Schilddrüsenextremisten  :Zwinker: , unablässig vorgetragen werden, ohne das es eine wissenschaftliche Grundlage gibt. 
Weiterhin werden neuerdings negative Effekte einer latenten Hypothryreose (fT3 und fT4 normal, TSH zu hoch) diskutiert. Aber allenfalls nur diskutiert, kein Konsens! Wie man damit umgehen soll, Hormone geben usw: noch weniger Konsens! Denn man kann mit Medikamenten natürlich auch Schaden! 
Das alles kann vielleicht in einigen Jahren klarer werden, wenn große Studien gemacht worden sind.  
Die Behauptung ein neuer Grenzwert für TSH existiere, ist defintiv kein Konsens! Und damit der größte Unfug der hier von Juschka komplett unkritisch behauptet wird!

----------


## Lunschen

@ teeem: Danke für die informative Antwort. Mich würde deine Ansicht zu meinen Laborwerten interessieren, besonders da mein Anti-TPO ja erhöht ist und ich denke mal, das man sich wenigstens da einig sein kann :-)

----------


## JUSCHKA

Dann behandeln viele Ärzte, auch gerade aus den Endokrinologiken ja total falsch, wenn sie nach einer oberen Norm von 2,5 arbeiten!? ... sind das denn auch alles Quacksalber?
Ich halte es für nicht hilfreich dem Patienten gegenüber, über ein Thema, worüber noch keine Einigkeit herrscht, nur das Wissen von den letzten Jahrzehnten als alleinig richtig anzusehen und neuere Erkenntnisse völlig außer acht zu lassen. 
Teeem ... meine Ansichten sind ebenso oder auch ebensowenig einseitig, wie die Ihren.
Ich betone immer wieder, dass nicht alleine nach dem TSH Wert gegangen werden kann, sondern auch nach typischen Beschwerden! Die typischen Beschwerden sollten Sie kennen (obwohl ich mir da auch nicht so sicher bin, da Sie ja in einem anderen Thread auch schon Muskelschmerzen für nicht beachtenswert und typisch hielten, die während einer Statintherapie auftraten!) und die liegen hier ebenfalls vor ... ebenso positive TPO-AK. Warum wird das von Ihnen völlig vernachlässigt?
Gibt es keine Studien die besagen, dass eine frühzeitige Behandlung mit T4, den Autoimmunprozess und auch die Beschwerden positiv beeinflussen kann?
Warum wird denn überhaupt diskutiert, ob die obere TSH Norm gesenkt werden soll oder nicht, wenn doch der bisherige Stand so richtig ist? 
Vielleicht sollte man etwas mehr patientenorientiert denken und nicht nur nach Zahlen gehen. Dazu reicht aber die Erfahrung, die die Oma, Tante oder die Nachbarin gemacht hat, leider nicht aus. Es wird schließlich immer behauptet, dass Patienten behandelt werden und keine Labornormen! ... oder nicht? Dann sollte man vielleicht auch mal anfangen, danach zu handeln ... es gibt genug neues Wissen, Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen mittlerweile, von denen die Patienten profitieren könnten ...

----------


## JUSCHKA

Das es in meinen sämtlichen Beiträgen ausschließlich um Hashimoto geht, ist eine glatte Lüge, lieber Teeem.
Ich erwähnte aber schon einmal, dass man sich nur zu Dingen äußern kann/sollte, von denen man etwas versteht. Und ja ... die Schilddrüse ist, neben ein paar anderen Gebieten, mein Spezialgebiet. Darum äußere ich mich auch dazu ... und hier geht es ja wohl um das Thema ... oder nicht?
Ich würde auch nicht von einem Orthopäden erwarten, dass er sich zu diesem Thema umfangreich äußert ... ist er deswegen ein schlechter Arzt? 
Also das Thema "Spezialgebiet" und ich "verpasse jedem eine Hashimoto", ist total lächerlich! 
Und zum Thema unkritisch. Die Norm vom TSH beschäftigt die Wissenschaft schon längere Zeit. Unkritisch ist auch das, wenn man diese Diskussionen und die Gründe, warum sie überhaupt geführt werden, völlig ignoriert!
Ob Konsens oder nicht ... die Patienten stehen derweil weiter im Regen, obwohl es Hilfe geben könnte. 
Schilddrüsenspezialisten als Schilddrüsenextremisten zu betiteln, finde ich ebenfalls schon ein starkes Stück!  *@ Lunschen* ... sagte der Arzt auch etwas über das Gesamtvolumen Deiner Schilddrüse? Also wieviel ml sie hat? Und über die Beschaffenheit des Gewebes? Echoarm und/oder Inhomogenität wären weitere Anzeichen für einen Autoimmunprozess zB.
Ich würde mir, an Deiner Stelle, eine Zweitmeinung einholen und speziell diese Fragen stellen.

----------


## teeem

Hallo,
 @_Lunschen_: Ich würde sagen vertrauen Sie ihrem Arzt und lassen Sie den TSH-Wert regelmäßig kontrollieren um nix zu verpassen! 
 @_JUSCHKA_: Ihre immer wieder repetitierten Aussagen bin ich wirklich müde zu kommentieren. Soviel noch: Der Patient steht aber genauso im Regen wenn er mit aktionistisch ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage mit Medikamente behandelt wird, die natürlich auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Der Konsens ist bei latenter Hypothyreose, die hier nur mit Ihren umstrittenen Normwerten erreicht wird, nur in Ausnahmefällen zu therapieren, siehe Lancet. 
Keinesfalls ignoriere ich neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, habe oben selbst beschrieben das es Hinweise gibt das auch eine latente Funktionsstörung negative Effekte auf den Organismus haben kann. Aber nur weil es einzelne Studien gibt die das vermuten lassen, kann man nicht jeden Patienten mit Medikamenten behandeln. Dazu fehlt einfach die Evidenz! Wissenschaft ist langsam, dafür aber genau. Viele Theorien die sich in Studien zeigen ließen stellten sich im Nachhinein als grundfalsch herraus. Also hüten Sie sich Ergebnisse einzelner Studien für bare Münze zu nehmen! 
Annerkannte Schilddrüsenspezialisten bezeichne ich sicher nicht als Schilddrüsenextremisten, jedoch Leute wie Sie dich selbst für einen solchen halten, trotz wissenschaftlicher Argumente die gegen ihre Thesen sprechen!

----------


## JUSCHKA

> @_JUSCHKA_: Ihre immer wieder repetitierten Aussagen bin ich wirklich müde zu kommentieren. Soviel noch: Der Patient steht aber genauso im Regen wenn er mit aktionistisch ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage mit Medikamente behandelt wird, die natürlich auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Der Konsens ist bei latenter Hypothyreose, die hier nur mit Ihren umstrittenen Normwerten erreicht wird, nur in Ausnahmefällen zu therapieren, siehe Lancet. 
> Anerkannte Schilddrüsenspezialisten bezeichne ich sicher nicht als Schilddrüsenextremisten, jedoch Leute wie Sie dich selbst für einen solchen halten, trotz wissenschaftlicher Argumente die gegen ihre Thesen sprechen!

 
Gut ... dann sind Prof. Heufelder, Dr. Brakebusch und viele andere Ärzte (auch international) und auch aus vielen Endokrinologiken eben doch Extremisten. 
Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass in Ihren Augen alles Extremisten sind, die zu anderen Schlüssen kommen und andere Efahrungen mit Patienten gemacht haben, als der bisher allgemeine, auf Zahlen gerichtete Konsens. Auch nicht schlecht, wenn man die Fähigkeit besitzt, alles in schwarz-weiß zu sehen und alles andere einfach so abzubügeln. 
Ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin diese Diskussionen schon lange leid hier, weil eben auch von anderer Seite immer nur ein und dasselbe kommt und einem selbst, das zum Vorwurf gemacht wird.  
Wenn es hier nicht um Menschen gehen würde, die Hilfe bekommen könnten ...

----------


## Lunschen

Ich wollte mich nochmal für all die Antworten bedanken, besonders bei Juschka, die von Anfang an da war für mein Problem. Man kann nicht leugnen das mein Anti-TPO Wert erhöht ist und alles was Juschka gesagt hat passt genau und bestätigt nur meine Vermutungen. Auch habe ich bei Bekannten herumgefragt und informiert und viele Ärzte hier verwenden die neuen Werte. Ich denke mir, dass es über Neuerungen in der Medizin und auch anderen Bereichen immer Spezialisten gibt, die sich nicht einig sind wie hier. 
Da ich mich bei meinen jetzigen Arzt nicht gut aufgehoben fühle, habe ich Freitag einen Termin bei einen anderen empfohlenen Arzt gemacht und werde mich doch nochmals untersuchen lassen. Habe Anfang Februar einen Termin und werde mal schauen was der andere Arzt sagt. 
Danke nochmal besonders an Juschka, die sich Zeit genommen hat und mir geholfen hat, obwohl sie wusste was wahrscheinlich auf sie zukommt.

----------


## Lunschen

Vielen vielen lieben Dank an JUSCHKA!!! Du hast mit allen Thesen recht gehabt! War heute bei meinem neuen Arzt und bin wirklich begeistert. Er war richtig geschockt, dass der andere Arzt nicht reagiert hat und die Werte so stehen ließ. Ultraschall war auch alles andere als okay. Die Schilddrüse ist entzündet und bereits kleiner als normal. Muss noch Blutwerte abwarten, da er noch einige "Nebenbaustellen" anschauen will aber die Werte, die ich mitgebracht habe waren eindeutig genug. TSH ist ihm zu hoch und auch mit den T3 und T4 Werten ist er alles andere als zufrieden. Habe heute meine neuen Tabletten bekommen und werde morgen die erste nehmen müssen, da ich keine Zeit mehr verlieren darf. 
Vielen vielen Dank nochmal :shy_flower:  :shy_flower:  :shy_flower: ! Ohne dich hätte ich wahrscheinlich dem ersten Arzt geglaubt und würde jetzt still weiter leiden! Hab von Hashimoto davor ja noch nie was gehört.

----------


## JUSCHKA

Hallo Lunschen,
vielen Dank, dass du dich nochmal gemeldet hast. Ich freue mich für dich, dass du nun einen guten Arzt gefunden zu haben scheinst ... auch wenn Hashimoto nun kein Grund zur Freude ist, so kann doch den meisten Betroffenen sehr gut geholfen werden.  
Typische "Nebenbaustellen" sind übrigens: Vitamin D, Vitamin B12 oder auch Eisenmangel zB. ... beim Vitamin B12 wäre der Blutwert HoloTC am aussagekräftigsten oder auch Methylmalonsäure. 
Außerdem könnte der Selenwert getestet werden. Mit einer zusätzlichen Gabe von Selen, könnte man versuchen die TPO-AK zu senken ... vielen Betroffenen geht es mit Selen besser. Man sagt zwar, dass bis zu 200µg Selen am Tag genommen werden können, aber ich fände es besser, wenn man weiß, wie die Versorgung damit bei einem persönlich aussieht. 
Des weiteren solltest du auf Jod achten ... das heißt, dass du nicht zuviel von dem künstlich zugesetzten Jod aufnimmst. Jod heizt nämlich den Autoimmunprozess an. (Milch zB. ist eine sehr große Jodquelle, da die Kühe jodiertes Futter bekommen und das Jod so in hohen Dosen in die Milch kommt ... ebenso Eier! ... Jodsalz am besten tauschen gegen Meersalz zB., falls du bisher Jodsalz verwendet haben solltest und bei der Milch ist in Bioprodukten meist etwas weniger Jod drin) 
Zu den Tabletten. Welche hast du bekommen und welche Dosis sollst du nehmen? 
Ich kann dir nur raten, dass du es langsam angehen lässt. Ich persönlich würde mit nicht mehr als 25µg beginnen und dann langsam bis zur vorläufigen Zieldosis steigern. Allerdings kenne ich nun deine Zieldosis nicht ...
Das du vor der nächsten Blutentnahme (also an dem Tag) die Tablette nicht nehmen solltest, hat dir der Arzt gesagt?   
Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass du es gut verträgst und deine Symptome bald verschwinden ... wobei das aber durchaus ein paar Monate dauern kann. Mit Hashimoto braucht man manchmal wirklich eine Menge Geduld ... 
Liebe Grüße ...
Juschka

----------


## Lunschen

Hallo Juschka,
danke nochmals für deine informativen Antworten, die mir sehr viel helfen. Denke mal, man muss jetzt mal alles sacken lassen und sich an den Gedanken gewöhnen. 
Habe von meinem Arzt Euthyrox (50mg) verschrieben bekommen und vorhin meine erste halbe Tablette genommen, also 25. Bin mal gespannt was noch alles auf mich zukommt damit. Hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich kein L-Thyroxin bekommen habe, da dies ja die meisten bekommen.  
Liebe Grüße
Lunschen

----------

